
Dear Mark: Why Your LLC Should Support Parse - ChicagoBoy11
https://medium.com/@felipecocco/dear-mark-here-s-why-your-llc-should-support-parse-d8f41ef1c495#.68evagfv7
======
bikamonki
[http://venturebeat.com/2016/01/30/why-facebooks-parse-
shutdo...](http://venturebeat.com/2016/01/30/why-facebooks-parse-shutdown-is-
good-news-for-all-of-us/)

Like this author I also suspect the shutdown has nothing to do with money and
all to do with strategy...

------
bikamonki
Romantic words but: are you sure the shutdown reason is lack of financial
success? What are other explanations you can think of?

~~~
ChicagoBoy11
Lack of revenue should be interpreted as "lack of facebook-esque" revenue. I'm
not suggesting they couldn't be running a nice, stable business. But if the
service is being shutdown, it is very, very likely they weren't seeing the
growth numbers they would expect at Facebook, and that the team's engineering
talent could likely yield much higher returns if deployed elsewhere in the
company.

~~~
bikamonki
I don't buy it. Even if Parse's contribution to FB's bottom line is/was less
than a dent I would still run other options before shutting down. Maybe keep
the technology/team but sell the product? As you rightly suggest even keeping
it running as an educational tool makes more sense than closing shop.
Something else is going on...

